# Sheep and Goat Parasite Control: A Decison-Making Tool



## SheepGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Thought this would be of some use to you guys... http://vet.osu.edu/sites/default/fi...sion support tool-Version 1.0 (12-5-12)_0.pdf


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 5, 2013)

GREAT! Saved for sure.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## elevan (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome!  I received this a while back via snail mail since I participated in their seminars but this is much easier to view imo....and easier to share!  Thanks


----------



## Cricket (Jan 6, 2013)

I opened this once, but can't now.  Is it my computer?


----------



## elevan (Jan 6, 2013)

Cricket said:
			
		

> I opened this once, but can't now.  Is it my computer?


I can still open from the link.  Try clearing your cache on the browser and see if that helps.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 6, 2013)

thank you, Emily!  Sheepgirl, I copied this in the Organic section, too.  If it's not okay, let me know!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Nope, it's fine! 

I'm glad everyone is enjoying this lol.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice tool!


----------

